# Type of rocks



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

What type of rocks are these? and where can I find them?


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like chunks of petrified wood. Comes from a company called Feller Stone. Anyone dealing with Tropic Aquaria can get it for you. Buy a box. It's a nice stone.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

You can get petrified wood from many places not just feller. Aquarium stores will be very expensive. Especially feller stone. Call your local stone yards. One will have some.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

so nice! I love the look of these stones in an aquarium


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> What type of rocks are these? and where can I find them?


Are those live plants in there or plastic? Eitherway what plants are those? I like the layout.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Are those live plants in there or plastic? Eitherway what plants are those? I like the layout.


I think they are plastic

Copy and paste off the pic in kijiji..

55G tank with everything for $270

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-55-Gallon-Fish-Tank-W0QQAdIdZ228406496

I want to copy his idea in my 55G


----------

